
Bolsonaro rejects 'Captain Chainsaw' label; data shows deforestation 'exploded' - SmkyMt
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/aug/07/bolsonaro-amazon-deforestation-exploded-july-data
======
thiagomgd
Let's see 2015 per capita carbon dioxide emissions from fuel combustion
(metric tons)[0]:

US: 15.53

Germany: 8.93

France: 4.37

Brazil: 2.17

How can Macron and Merkel point any fingers?

[0] [https://www.ucsusa.org/global-warming/science-and-
impacts/sc...](https://www.ucsusa.org/global-warming/science-and-
impacts/science/each-countrys-share-of-co2.html)

~~~
sandino
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism)

------
mensetmanusman
This would make an amazing plot for a Sci Fi novel.

President of country is incentivized to personally monetize something that is
critical for the survival of the human race.

~~~
devoply
It's easy to point your finger at other people, much more difficult to look at
yourself in the mirror.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deforestation_in_the_United_St...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deforestation_in_the_United_States)

~~~
thiagomgd
They also don't want to talk about US and China carbon emission...

